# Work visa



## karthigeyan (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,

I am an International student from India completed Advanced Diploma of Design & Drafting in Civil and Structural Engineering at Challenger Institute of Technology , fremantle.
I have completed my continues stay in PERTH for 2 years 4 months .
I have also industry experience as I worked for Tenova Takraf India Pvt Ltd for a period of two years as a Steel Detailer (The sister company is based in Osborne Park).

Am I eligible for work VISA of what type and the procedure to get work visa/ PR . 


Yours Sincerely


----------

